

XKCD now. Animated - Gabro
http://www.codepills.net/blog/2014/02/26/xkcd-now-animated/

======
xmonkee
The original is a marginally useful view of the clock. This is a gif file that
breaks whatever usefulness was in the original. Why is it posted? And why is
it on the frontpage?

------
billynomates1
Isn't this less useful than the original?

~~~
joe5150
It's for in case you couldn't have guessed that it would move in a circle I
suppose...

------
sgdesign
Looks like Randall generated images for every quarter hour of the day:

[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/13h15m.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/now/13h15m.png)

I hope he didn't have to do it by hand…

------
tim_hutton
Randall, are you stalking me? I posted about this a few days ago:
[http://ferkeltongs.livejournal.com/36976.html](http://ferkeltongs.livejournal.com/36976.html)

------
Demagog
Gfycat version. I think it looks better and you can pause, change size and so
on.
[http://gfycat.com/VastPopularIberianchiffchaff](http://gfycat.com/VastPopularIberianchiffchaff)

~~~
Gabro
thanks, I embedded the gfycat version

------
arocks
Adding a start and stop button would make this much more useful.

~~~
Gabro
agreed. Thanks to gfycat this is done now.

------
cs02rm0
My OCD is flickering. XKCD, right?

~~~
Gabro
yes. right.

